
The gig economy is here to stay. So making it fairer must be a priority - lnguyen
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/03/gig-economy-zero-hours-contracts-ethics
======
unimpressive
"But the most glaring omission of all in the report is no mention of trade
unions – not one case history citing an innovative trade union response nor
one recommendation about how gig workers could win greater bargaining heft.
Unions could, for example, develop into fully fledged worker co-operatives
hiring out workers to gig employers and providing benefits as members of the
co-operative. There could be a reform of collective bargaining. There could be
a wave of apps in which gig workers band together, share information and even
act together. That the report could identify no such initiatives, nor think of
any of its own, is a telling indictment."

Hypothesis: The reason that we're not seeing any kind of worker cooperatives
is that the people who have the leadership and technical skills to create them
from the digital ether are too busy being lured to a handful of towns in
California promising them vast riches to propel the engines of economic
violence.

